# Achat stockage iCloud impossible



## ed71 (9 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

sur mes iOS ou OSX (dernières versions tous) à l'achat de stockage iCloud, je rentre le mot de passe du compte iCloud et rien ne se passe :

- si mot de passe mauvais : erreur mot de passe..
- mot de passe ok : je reviens au même panel, je rentre le mot de passe à nouveau indéfiniment..
- le compte est bien déclaré, j'ai pu acheter dans iTunes avec
- tenté de retirer, d'ajouter une carte, une autre, pas mieux

une idée ?

les FAQ chez apple ou les réponses sur leurs forums (j'ai trouvé 2 cas) sont du vent


----------

